# NWUSPA



## monkeykoder

I figured we should start a thread in case anyone was interested in a North West United States Photographers Anonymous meetup.  Post ideas on location and time here?

Location ideas so far:
Las Vegas
Somewhere In California


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I figured we should start a thread in case anyone was interested in a North West United States Photographers Anonymous meetup. Post ideas on location and time here?


 

I am still thinking Vegas, I could always use an excuse to go and party in a big, fun city!!!


----------



## Phazan

Unless it's somewhere near me, count me out. 
I'm loving that this meetup is a part of the NWUSPA though. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Well being in California (maybe Reno that isn't too far away) would make it easy for me and you but we do have to consider the rest of the people in this region.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well being in California (maybe Reno that isn't too far away) would make it easy for me and you but we do have to consider the rest of the people in this region.


 

Hey and Reno isn't a bad idea either.. I could make it there in about ummm 7  hours I think.. aka 500 miles


----------



## Phazan

Yeah, I'm just saying don't let me influence the desicion. I can't really travel by myself yet..Maybe in 6 months from now.


----------



## monkeykoder

Have you ever heard of carpooling?


----------



## Phazan

Hahaa, I appretiate that, but there is no way my parents would go for that!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Have you ever heard of carpooling?


 

Yeah and it isn't like we are doing the get together tomorrow, we still have to figure out a place, and a time and date to meet, and work out the kinks, reserve someplace to have said meeting, and deside what we will talk about.. SOOO you have time my friend. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I tend to believe that your parents would likely agree if you presented your points significantly ahead of time.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I tend to believe that your parents would likely agree if you presented your points significantly ahead of time.


 

Yep parents are more inclined to agree with road trips if you tell them well in advance and give them specific details of the event in question.


----------



## Phazan

You would have to be a long time family friend for my parents to trust someone who is bringing me somewhere far from home.


----------



## monkeykoder

So any preferences as to time of year? 

P.S. Reno is not exactly "far from home" Vegas a little more-so but not much of a stretch.


----------



## Phazan

Heheh, you don't know my parents.

Just listen...

Someone from the internet is going to take me somewhere that is what?? 4 hours away? That's pretty far in their eyes. It's like giving them facts on how I could get drunk responcibly, and asking them to buy me alcohol...not gonna happen!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So any preferences as to time of year?
> 
> P.S. Reno is not exactly "far from home" Vegas a little more-so but not much of a stretch.


 
Hmmm.. Let me look at the diesel truck pulling calander to see when there is a truck pull in the Reno area, and then... we could corrdinate around that and kill two birds with one stone, my husband could feed his addiction and I could feed mine, while taking pictures of both events.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Oh you have THOSE kinds of parents.  One argument you might be able to use is the fact that this person you met on the internet has a 2 year old son and understands their predicament.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Oh you have THOSE kinds of parents. One argument you might be able to use is the fact that this person you met on the internet has a 2 year old son and understands their predicament.


 


LMAO yeah like that is going to work! Put yourself in their situation, Phazan is their baby... Their pride and joy, think of how many kidnappings and sexual crimes are going on now a days... For all they know you could be michael jackson. And might I add this is their baby... I don't see them giving in anytime soon.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess it just seems a little weird to me because at that age my parents didn't even worry about where I was I had to call if I wasn't going to be home that was pretty much it.


----------



## Phazan

haha I have to agree with Meg. Even if you seemed nice if they met you in person, the words "Met on internet" will still be in their heads lol. The fact that I know you from the internet is the reason...it sounds bad to them.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I guess it just seems a little weird to me because at that age my parents didn't even worry about where I was I had to call if I wasn't going to be home that was pretty much it.


 

And how old are you?! Things were different when we were kids. We didn't have school shootings, and all that crap. I had it easy because I lived in a small town, where everyone knew me and my family, so getting into trouble was... well... not highly recommended for my health.. lol
But you guys live in California, land of the porn stars and Michael Jackson, Britney Spears and the other weird folks. lol 
Yeah "met on internet" no good anymore..


----------



## Phazan

Yup, so definitely don't plan the meet around me. If it happens to be close to home, I can prolly go.


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> Heheh, you don't know my parents.
> 
> Just listen...
> 
> Someone from the internet is going to take me somewhere that is what?? 4 hours away? That's pretty far in their eyes. It's like giving them facts on how I could get drunk responcibly, and asking them to buy me alcohol...not gonna happen!


 

My parents are freaks about meeting people on the internet... I know they would contest strongly about me going to reno... let alone Vagas! haha


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> And how old are you?! Things were different when we were kids. We didn't have school shootings, and all that crap. I had it easy because I lived in a small town, where everyone knew me and my family, so getting into trouble was... well... not highly recommended for my health.. lol
> But you guys live in California, land of the porn stars and Michael Jackson, Britney Spears and the other weird folks. lol
> _*Yeah "met on internet" no good anymore..[/*_quote]
> 
> Exactly!


----------



## leaving0hio

Let me know - I'd love to do this.

As long as there's an amtrak station near by that I can get to via chicago I should be good.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm 22 Columbine happened when I was in high school before I even turned 16 I think (2 of my cousins were there when it happened and I'm the baby of that side of the family.)  And land of the pornstars and all that happens about 400 miles south of here.


----------



## Big Bully

leaving0hio said:


> Let me know - I'd love to do this.
> 
> As long as there's an amtrak station near by that I can get to via chicago I should be good.


 

Yeah it should be fun!


----------



## monkeykoder

So does anybody have any potential ideas as to what time of year?


----------



## leaving0hio

How are things out there in the summer?  I'll have to start rolling my coins.


----------



## monkeykoder

Let's see usually hot.


----------



## leaving0hio

Wasn't sure - I know it's california and such, but I've never actually been there.  The closest I've been is seattle.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So does anybody have any potential ideas as to what time of year?


 


Mayish or Junish sounds good for me.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well to get a slightly cooler climate we could do San Fransisco.  There is a Amtrak station there it is a big city (a little dirty) but lots of stuff to photograph.  Those looking to stay there for a while would have to look into hotels in Oakland if they're not too afraid of getting stabbed.


----------



## monkeykoder

Junish would probably be best for me (I'll probably need something alcoholic in my system after the end of the semester).


----------



## leaving0hio

Seconded, on both counts.  As long as I have the cash at the time


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well to get a slightly cooler climate we could do San Fransisco. There is a Amtrak station there it is a big city (a little dirty) but lots of stuff to photograph. Those looking to stay there for a while would have to look into hotels in Oakland if they're not too afraid of getting stabbed.


 

Hmm Stabbing could add to the glamor of the situation... lol


----------



## Big Bully

Ah screw the alcohol I just need the cash and the vacation.. lol


----------



## leaving0hio

That too.


----------



## monkeykoder

Any idea as to what to do at the meetup?


----------



## Phazan

Yosemite! =)


----------



## leaving0hio

That would actually be really cool.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Any idea as to what to do at the meetup?


 

Hmm maybe take pictures... lol Dinner.. talking... who knows


----------



## monkeykoder

What kinds of pictures are people interested in taking?


----------



## Phazan

I kinda just go wherever and take pictures of what I see. Usually the area around me gets me in a certain mood, and I'll base all my pictures around what mood I'm in.
I'll follow you guys!


----------



## Big Bully

Depends on where we meet up. If there is a motorsport event going on there, heck we could try our had at that. Or we could tour around taking pictures of architecture, nature anything.


----------



## monkeykoder

I was thinking about using the groups favorite types of photos to guide location but that doesn't seem like it would work.  I can't say that I'm a fan of Yosemite due to its being pretty much the ssdd type of thing having grown up about an hour away from much more beautiful scenery but if that is the group consensus I'm game.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I was thinking about using the groups favorite types of photos to guide location but that doesn't seem like it would work. I can't say that I'm a fan of Yosemite due to its being pretty much the ssdd type of thing having grown up about an hour away from much more beautiful scenery but if that is the group consensus I'm game.


 

Never been there, I couldn't even tell you where it was.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

It's a national park about 3 hours south of Lake Tahoe as far as national parks go it is kinda run of the mill and definitely doesn't have the city atmosphere going on.   Nor is there a city withing comfortable driving distance.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm... So is Yosemite around Redwood?


----------



## leaving0hio

I've only seen a few pictures of it from friends.  I'm pretty much ok with wherever/whatever you guys decide.


----------



## monkeykoder

Redwood would be where?  Talking Big Trees National Park?  Or some city?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Redwood would be where? Talking Big Trees National Park? Or some city?


 

I have no idea where it is, I think it is somewhere in Northern Cali. I have seen pictures of it.. It is a national park with HUGE trees. 
Well you know Ansel Adams spent a long time photographing Yosemite...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes Big Trees National Park is what you're thinking of they're in a similar area but probably not comfortable driving distance from each-other.  Big Trees is kinda boring too once you've been there 4 or 5 times.  They do have a tree that you could once drive a car through tho.


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually come to think of it there are 2 parks in Northern California that feature redwoods...


----------



## Big Bully

Then maybe we should focus on a city.. That would have more things to photograph.


----------



## abraxas

If you do landscape - If you're talking about the area around Yosemite/Reno, you may want to consider the eastern Sierra south (east of Yosemite) Mono Lake, Bridgeport, Bodie Ghost Town, Bishop, White Mountains Bristlecone Pine forest, Alabama Hills, Whitney Portal, etc. a photographers paradise.  I'll be in the eastern Mojave Desert and then San Diego myself, but thought I'd bring it up.  Have fun.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Then maybe we should focus on a city.. That would have more things to photograph.



Also easier for people to get to.  Anyone taking planes or trains would have to head to Sacramento and then drive 4 hours to get to either Yosemite or Big Trees.  Anyone driving and not familiar with the area would still have a painful time.

Actually slightly east of Big Trees is some of the most beautiful country you will ever see.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Also easier for people to get to. Anyone taking planes or trains would have to head to Sacramento and then drive 4 hours to get to either Yosemite or Big Trees. Anyone driving and not familiar with the area would still have a painful time.
> 
> Actually slightly east of Big Trees is some of the most beautiful country you will ever see.


 


So are we thinking Reno, or Tahoe or Vegas or something similar?


----------



## monkeykoder

Out of those three Tahoe would probably be the best Reno is kinda boring from what I've seen of it and Vegas is just plain FAR.


----------



## Phazan

Yeah...Reno is cool, but Tahoe is a lot closer, and in the forest instead of the desert!
Yosemite hands down though is an amazing place..Huuuuge cliffs all around you, 4,000 ft tall! Maybe not the best for this type of meet-up, but definitely an amazing place.


----------



## monkeykoder

I much prefer Big Trees area to Yosemite same type of area less tourists.  Not counting Big Trees itself.


----------



## Big Bully

Vegas, Tahoe, and Reno, pretty much an 8 hour trip for me either way.


----------



## monkeykoder

To me Tahoe is 1.5-2 hours Reno 2-2.5 hours and Vegas is about 10.


----------



## Phazan

monkeykoder said:


> I much prefer Big Trees area to Yosemite same type of area less tourists. Not counting Big Trees itself.


 
Yeah Yosemite is the same if you don't count the 4,000 ft. tall waterfalls, and cliffs all around you...That doesn't appeal to you?? I've never seen walls of rock anywhere close to that size anywhere else..It pretty much takes my breath away when I look up at them


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know I prefer the lakes up north of there and they do have the cliffs they just aren't everywhere.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Yeah Yosemite is the same if you don't count the 4,000 ft. tall waterfalls, and cliffs all around you...That doesn't appeal to you?? I've never seen walls of rock anywhere close to that size anywhere else..It pretty much takes my breath away when I look up at them


 

One day you should visit City of Rocks in Oakley Idaho. If you like rocks and rock climbing then that is the place to go. World class rock climbing.

But one day it would be nice to visit Yosemite, 4000 foot waterfalls, way cool!! But I don't think that would be a good place for a group get together.


----------



## monkeykoder

Tahoe would probably be perfect as there is city life but there is also country not too far away.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Tahoe would probably be perfect as there is city life but there is also country not too far away.


 

It is still 8 hours away for me, but oh well...


----------



## monkeykoder

Any places closer to you that might work?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Any places closer to you that might work?


 

Uuuhhhhh.... Salt Lake City... But that is farther away for you. hmmm...


----------



## monkeykoder

Is there anything interesting to photograph near Salt Lake City.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Is there anything interesting to photograph near Salt Lake City.


 

Oh yeah, you have canyons, mountains, cool buildings, lakes, salt flats, nascar track, drag race track.. You name it SLC has pictures to take.


----------



## monkeykoder

We'll have to look into it.


----------



## Big Bully

It is no serious party town by any means of the imagination, but there is some pretty neat stuff there.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't think partying is what we're after here.


----------



## Big Bully

Good point, our version of partying, is to see how many pictures we can take, that actually turn out to be "gold". lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Good point, our version of partying, is to see how many pictures we can take, that actually turn out to be "gold". lol


 

Thats my kind of party! can we have koolaid though? I love that stuff!:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

There is one thing I wouldn't mind having that you pretty much can't get in Salt Lake City.  Just one beer Just ONE.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Thats my kind of party! can we have koolaid though? I love that stuff!:lmao:


 

Sure I will provide the koolaid and pepsi for me.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Neither one of those things taste very good (I'm not a big fan of sugar in general).


----------



## Big Bully

Im not that big of a Koolaid fan, but I love my pepsi. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Give me tea or GOOD beer and I'm happy (I prefer a lower alcohol content as there is no reason to get drunk I just like the taste.)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Give me tea or GOOD beer and I'm happy (I prefer a lower alcohol content as there is no reason to get drunk I just like the taste.)


 

Man I can't stand the smell of that stuff.


----------



## monkeykoder

Beer is an interesting substance.  There are so many types it isn't even funny I guarantee you there is at least one you would like.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Beer is an interesting substance. There are so many types it isn't even funny I guarantee you there is at least one you would like.


 

Ehh I will pass.. I don't do well with any type of alcohol


----------



## monkeykoder

I've got a relatively high body mass for only being 5'6" so 1 beer doesn't do anything to me so I can actually enjoy it instead of getting drunk which just makes me feel stupid.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Give me tea or GOOD beer and I'm happy (I prefer a lower alcohol content as there is no reason to get drunk I just like the taste.)


 
Some beer is....ok...


----------



## monkeykoder

I didn't find a beer that I really liked for a long time.  First thing you have to do if you want to find a beer that tastes good is Scratch out Bud Miller and Coors from your list.  Then you must try something from New Belgium brewing company (preferably Abbey Ale) as they are quite available in your area.  If that doesn't excite you there are 100's of different styles to try (scotch ales are pretty good).


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I didn't find a beer that I really liked for a long time. First thing you have to do if you want to find a beer that tastes good is Scratch out Bud Miller and Coors from your list. Then you must try something from New Belgium brewing company (preferably Abbey Ale) as they are quite available in your area. If that doesn't excite you there are 100's of different styles to try (scotch ales are pretty good).


 
Yea, the only thing that I really don't like is any dark lager...:thumbdown: Bud light is ok.... coors sucks and miller sucks too.


----------



## Big Bully

I am a lightweight in any substance.. Cough syrup knocks me out..
I am 5'8" and 124. So yeah I am a lightweight when it comes to alcohol and substances...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea, the only thing that I really don't like is any dark lager...:thumbdown: Bud light is ok.... coors sucks and miller sucks too.


 

You are too young to drink anyway!!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I am a lightweight in any substance.. Cough syrup knocks me out..
> I am 5'8" and 124. So yeah I am a lightweight when it comes to alcohol and substances...


 
Your the kind of girl that will pass out after one or two yeager (sp?) bombs?


----------



## monkeykoder

I never liked beer until I broke out of lagers in general.  My first favorite beer was Fat Tire, after that it went to Abbey Ale.  Now I'm working on a couple of recipes of my own that I hope will turn out to be my favorites.


----------



## monkeykoder

Please don't say the word jager in my presence it tends to make me want to vomit.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> You are too young to drink anyway!!!


 
My brother is a connoisseur of beer... he even brews his own, so I get to try stuff...

Not a huge fan of being drunk... did it once... hated it. Oh and having to be 21 to drink is silly!


----------



## Big Bully

I just don't drink in general, it has gotten me into way too much trouble in the past.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Please don't say the word jager in my presence it tends to make me want to vomit.


 
haha jager? dont think i mentioned that one...


----------



## monkeykoder

Jagermeister is the hard alcohol in a jager bomb...


----------



## ScottS

Oh i thought that you were refering to Lager... haha 


Shows how much i really know...


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't like lagers in general I prefer the full body of an amber or brown ale.


----------



## ScottS

My brother makes a _really _nice brown ale! mmmm


----------



## monkeykoder

Brewing beer is tons of fun.


----------



## ScottS

My brothers says its an art form.


----------



## Big Bully

So is pepsi drinking


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess you could say that I'm still learning like I am with photography.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> So is pepsi drinking


 
 It is!


----------



## monkeykoder

So yeah What is there specifically to photograph in Salt Lake City?


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I guess you could say that I'm still learning like I am with photography.


 
Only you cant delete a bad brew you made as easily as a picture.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> So yeah What is there specifically to photograph in Salt Lake City?


 
clouds... rain... fog.... space needle... trees.... 

I wouldn't know, never been there.


----------



## monkeykoder

I live within a mile from a college of course I can...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I live within a mile from a college of course I can...


 
Haha ok so you can.


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## ScottS

So where did the name Monkeykoder come from?


----------



## monkeykoder

A friend of mine used to use DarkKoder and I was making fun of him about it and it stuck...


----------



## ScottS

Oh gotcha. My friend used darkkoder ( the hacking software one ) to try to hack out school and change his grade... He got tossed. :/


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So yeah What is there specifically to photograph in Salt Lake City?


 

Tons, you have architecture (big buildings) especially down town.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I wouldn't try canned programs for hacking school computers (interestingly enough I would use the passwords other people got that way..)


----------



## ScottS

Never tried to hack anything except a myspace... that was easy.... and not really hacking because i just guessed her password. 

I barely understand HTML.


----------



## Big Bully

Look up Salt lake city on the google images and you will see some very interesting buildings. and mountains and stuff


----------



## monkeykoder

I've played with a couple of buffer overflows but I got bored with it.  It was great when some guy hacked the password for DeepFreeze at my high school so we could install whatever we wanted on the computers.  Later I met some guy he just graduated from the math program at the same college I'm at...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Look up Salt lake city on the google images and you will see some very interesting buildings. and mountains and stuff


 
Go to google maps and look up the geotaged photos. They show you the location on a map as well as the picture.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay so is anyone still interested?


----------



## Big Bully

Yes but i can't do anything until school is over.


----------



## Phazan

After summer I might live in Vegas for a few months...haha!


----------



## monkeykoder

NECRO POSTER!!!  Thought it would be fun to revive this thread


----------



## Big Bully

I see how it is, you revive this thread but you never show up on Scotts!! What is the deal..


So now that we have more members in our area, we should seriously get together for a meetup or something!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes we should figure out a meetup time (wow it has been a long time since we posted in here


----------



## Big Bully

So how do we get all of the West coast members to look at this page and say... Hey I want to do a meet up?


----------



## monkeykoder

I believe the answer to that is spam...


----------



## Big Bully

Spam is good.. Spam is great!! haha


----------



## Big Bully

Speaking of which your spam numbers have seriously slacked off there my friend.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I'm playing travian too much to post on here all that often.


----------



## Big Bully

Shame on you!!! We used to be competeing, what is the deal?


----------



## monkeykoder

Well travian takes up a lot of my time now fun little browser game if you're into it.


----------



## Big Bully

I don't have that kind of time.. I am either on here, cooking or working my butt off!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I can see that.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm... We need to get some buzz in here so we can actually get a North West US Photo meetup going.


----------

